# Forwarding calls from Etisalat mobile



## Jumeirah Jim

I'm trying to set up call forwarding from an Etisalat mobile to another mobile and I'm struggling to find the command needed to put in the phone, something like the following 

Call forwarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Can anyone help me out with the right code For Etisalat please?


----------



## PVD04

Welcome to Etisalat

Forward all calls
To activate
Press: *21*number# OK.
To deactivate
Press: #21# OK.

Forwarded when busy
To activate
Press: *67*number# OK.
To cancel
Press: #67# OK.

Forwarded when out reach or switched off
To activate
Press: *62*number# OK.
To cancel
Press: #62# OK.

Forwarded when after a few rings there is no response
To activate
Press: *61*number# OK.
To cancel
Press: #61# OK
To deactivate all calls forwarding
Press: #002# OK.


----------

